# I found a lost pigeon on my porch



## PnuTru (Mar 9, 2017)

I found a lost juvenile pigeon on my porch today and I fed it (raw rice with water)
It is now dark outside and when I found it was late in the afternoon, how do I return it back to its parents?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the bird to give us a better idea of his age? The best you can do is to put him back out there during the morning, and hope that he finds his way if he is old enough. Do you feed the wild birds outside? Do pigeons come to your yard? If they do, then the parents should return. Can you feed him bird seed rather than rice, which doesn't really give him any nutrients. Did he eat it on his own? Did he drink on his own?


----------



## PnuTru (Mar 9, 2017)

It ate some and we dont really have any seeds. We fred the wild birds outside yes and I can hear adult pigeons in our palm tree but they won't come down. I'm pretty sure it dropped down but it can slightly fly so it didnt really get hurt


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the bird? If he is older and leaving the nest anyway, then the parents may be able to look after him. If he is too young, and you can't put him back in the nest, then he will need to be hand raised. Rice isn't giving him any nutrients. Can you get seed? I need a better idea of his age.


----------



## PnuTru (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## PnuTru (Mar 9, 2017)

Where I think it dropped from


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are so much better off if raised by the parents, who teach them what they need to know to survive in the wild. But he isn't yet ready to be on his own. He doesn't even know how to eat on his own yet. He will have to be fed. If you buy frozen peas, you can warm some in warm running water until thawed and warm. Not hot, but nice and warm. Then you hold him on your lap and feed him this way.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------

